# Missing / Additional Cards



## takai (Dec 25, 2015)

I was wondering if the missing and additional character cards for Zeitgeist will be released? The pack for Act 1 is great, I really like the artwork and importing them into roll20 makes for a great looking NPC library as well. However, some characters like Benedict Pemberton are missing, as are most of the characters from adventure six and beyond. So will there be another release here? Thanks!


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 25, 2015)

Man, I forgot Pemberton? D'oh!

Once we're done with the final two adventures (and I'm nearly done with #12), we'll compile a new set of cards for acts 2 & 3.


----------



## takai (Dec 25, 2015)

Excellent!

A real boon in the first deck were the red herrings. I use them as portraits for the other RHC agents or for other NPCs i'm making up along the way. More of these would be most welcome in the second deck.

Thanks.


----------

